# Question about URL/ecommerce store names



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am completely ignorant when it comes to this area and trying to understand a few things so please bear with me.

I am in the early stages of considering starting up a store online, say for example maybe at ecrater, and then also get a domain name and link to the store.

One of my question is about the names. I would want to come up with a name or names for these that would be different than my LLC name that I currently do business as. Can I easily do this by just picking the names and nothing more or do I have to do anything legal like I did when setting up the LLC?

If I can just simply pick any names for the stores and domain names, then when it comes to taking payments from say paypal or maybe setting up to also take credit cards I would have to use my legal LLC and its bank account for receiving the funds. Is that a problem? People would be buying from store X, but actually billed from LLC Y. Is this regularly done? Is this OK to do?

Also is there a way of protecting your private information when you register for a domain name?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

you can trade on ecommerce in any name youlike but the business that is trading under that name must be displayed in the t&Cs of the store and also usually in the footer of the store.


JOhn


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

johnbol1 said:


> you can trade on ecommerce in any name youlike but the business that is trading under that name must be displayed in the t&Cs of the store and also usually in the footer of the store.
> 
> 
> JOhn


 
Thanks, is this something that is often done, or would it be a red flag for a potential customer?


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

no this is normal behaviour,

see my stores here.(some not comlpete yet)
Health and safety signs pvc banners and display pop up systems, printed or customised, st helens,
Hi Visibility vests | Printed | Embroidered Workwear | Hi Vis coats | HI Vis Jackets | Waiscoats|en471 | Safety signs
www.elitesportwear.co.uk
Elite Industrial catalogue

all owned by me ..eliteindustrial suplies Ltd, is my reg company name.
if you look at a lot of sites..at the bottom of the pages or contact us pages you will see, whatever dot com is a trading name of Acme.inc etc etc.

JOhn


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help.


How about protecting your personal information when registering a domain name? I have read instances where people look up who owns a domain named and find out all their personal information. I would like to protect this from happening. Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## WickedZen (Mar 8, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> Thanks, is this something that is often done, or would it be a red flag for a potential customer?


Not a red flag. Just add something along the lines of your LLC in the T&C/Privacy Policy and you are good to go. You don't necessarily need it in the footer like mentioned above, but would not hurt.


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

Louie2010, I am by no means a lawyer and I don't know if others are in the forum, so be careful of advice.

If you have a LLC and you want to do business as anther name, you legally need to file that DBA. When you file your DBA, doing business as, this allows you to trasact business using a name other than your offical company name. Most states require you file your DBA in order to do business.

If you fail to file your DBA, you could lose the protections that your LLC offers you.

I would recommend contacting a lawyer or using sites like LegalZoom to answer your questions. Do your research


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

when registering ecommerce/web address you can opt out of publically available who is 
Whois.com - Domain Names & Identity for Everyone
JOhn


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Other people meantioned the DBA - that is common. Most companies don't do business under their exact legal name. As far as protecting your personal info with a domain registration, do you a lawyer/cpa? Use initials for the name and his address.


----------

